# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  شــرح بالصـور عملية جيلبريك لاجهزة A5 لاصدار IOS 5.1.1 باداة absinthe 2.0 !!!

## salinas

الجيلبريك الغــير مقــيد لاصدار IOS 5.1.1 
هذه الطريقة تعمل على جميع الاجهزة ( A4 ) ( A5 ) ( A5X )  
المتطلبات 
1) يجب ان يكون جهازك على اصدار IOS 5.1.1 
2)  *Download Absinthe 2.0* 
Download Absinthe 2.0 for Windows
Download Absinthe 2.0 for mac  
Download Absinthe 2.0 for Linux 
الخــــــطوات  
بعد التحميل فك الضغط على الملف وشغل اداة absinthe كمسؤول      سيقوم الكمبيوتر بأنشاء ملف جديد لاداة absinthe كل ما عليك هو الانتظار       الان افتح الملف الجديد المنشاء كما موضح      وصل جهازك الايفون بالـ PC واتبع الخطوات              من على جهازك الايفون افتح برنامج cydia            *والف مبروك  *  واما بخصوص الاشخاص الذين لديهمjailbreak    المقيد اضافة السورس
Rocky Racoon  5.1.1  untether  ملاحظة
 يجب استخدام التحديث الجديد ل absinthe 2.0.1
احسن لتفادي بعض المشاكل  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## tahar191

شكرا موضوع شامل للجيلبريك الجديد المرجو من المشرفين التتبيت

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

جزاك الله خيرا اخي 
ملاحظة اخي لو تم استخدام التحديث الجديد ل absinthe 2.0.1
احسن لتفادي بعض المشاكل

----------


## salinas

> جزاك الله خيرا اخي 
> ملاحظة اخي لو تم استخدام التحديث الجديد ل absinthe 2.0.1
> احسن لتفادي بعض المشاكل

   تم اضافة الملاحظة اخي رشيد

----------


## Fannan1

يعطيك الصحة خويا طالبي

----------


## amchebek

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## kimrocco

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## امير محمد

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شرح رائع جدا جدا شكرا يابوب تحياتى لك +++

----------


## أبوس روحك1000

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## nabilrifi

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## kawakib13

مشكوووووور

----------


## Anehila-gsm

بارك الله فيك

----------


## kemo

بارك الله فيك

----------

